# FR: jeter un coup d'œil à/sur - préposition



## Sarah_C

Bonjour
Je me demande quelle préposition utiliser après “jeter un coup d’oeil”. Je voudrais dire _Could you take a quick look over it to check it?_ et je ne sais pas si on utiliserait *à* ou *sur* ou quelquechose d’autre....voici mon essai:
_Pourrais-tu y jeter un coup d’oeil pour le verifier?_
Merci d’avance, 
Sarah

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## hunternet

"jeter un coup d'oeil à" sounds common, "jeter un coup d'oeil sur un document" is possible.


----------



## Argyll

Bonjour.

Pourrais-tu jeter un coup d'oeil sur (mon texte, ma traduction)? (With 'sur', you will need a noun after it. It could also be the pronoun 'ça', but in that case I would prefer...)

Pourrais-tu jeter un coup d'oeil là-dessus?


----------



## Sarah_C

OK, merci. Donc, la différence entre jeter un coup d’oeil à et jeter un coup d’oeil sur serait-elle à peu près la différence entre to glance at et to glance over? J’aime bien l’idée d’utiliser là-dessus, c’est un mot utile mais que j’oublie toujours!


----------



## val1605

L'expression française est : "jeter un coup d'oeil à quelque chose".
"jeter un coup d'oeil sur quelque chose" est une faute de français, quel que soit le contexte.


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

J'ai déjà regardé les autres fils à ce sujet, mais j'ai encore des doutes. 

Quelle est la différence entre jeter un coup d'oeil À qqch et jeter un coup d'oeil SUR qqch ? 

Voici ma phrase:

"I'll take a look at the United Nations website to see if the data I'm looking for is available. "

"Je jetterai un coup d'oeil AU ou SUR le site des Nations-unies pour voir si les données que je cherche y sont disponibles. '"

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Black Widow

hello,

It's "je jetterai un coup d'oeil *sur le* site.." or something like "je jetterai un coup d'oeil *au* site..."

the difference is you don't write the article "le" with "au" but we prefer use "sur" and "au*x"*


----------



## francais_espanol

Merci Black Widow... [plus haut dans ce fil] on dit que "jeter un coup d'oeil SUR" est une faute de français .. est-ce vrai ?


----------



## Black Widow

Je suis français, et j'utilise souvent "jeter un coup d'oeil sur" ou aussi "je vais voir si je trouve quelque chose sur..."

Non, ce n'est pas une faute de français, ou alors qu'on m'explique pourquoi s'en est une? ; )


----------



## francais_espanol

Merci Black Widow. C'est [au début de ce fil] qu'on dit c'est une faute de français, mais on ne donne pas de raison.


----------



## Black Widow

Yes, val1605 is not quite wrong.

It's more gramatically correct in a context where you don't say "on what" you gonna take a look.
In this case, your sentence will be something like "je jetterai un coup d'oeil* à un site* pour voir si les donnée que je cherche sont disponible"

But in current language, we often use "jeter un coup sur", so , don't worry... 

Sorry for my english lol...


----------



## Gswiss

Non,* jeter un coup d'oeil sur* n'est PAS une faute. Voici un extrait de la dernière version du Robert-Collins :

"Jeter un coup d'œil au-dehors, par la fenêtre (→ Compulser, cit. 1) *sur *quelqu'un, *sur *quelque chose (→ Hôtel, cit. 7 ; manomètre, cit.). Découvrir, voir, remarquer une chose d'un seul coup d'œil, du premier coup d'œil, dès le premier coup d'œil (→ Inimaginable, cit. 2 ; jauger, cit. 3). —  Fig. Saisir quelque chose d'un coup d'œil (→ Digression, cit. 1), du premier coup d'œil. ➙ Examen (→ Aérolithe, cit. 1). —  Jeter un coup d'œil *sur *le journal, *sur *un ouvrage, le parcourir rapidement, en lire quelques lignes
© 2017 Dictionnaires Le Robert - Le Grand Robert de la langue française"


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est en effet pas une faute. Cette construction est d'ailleurs indiquée dans la plupart des dictionnaires.

_TLFi_ s.v. _coup_ :


> _Cet ouvrage important, sur lequel je viens de jeter un rapide coup d'œil_ (Hugo, _Corresp.,_ 1825, p. 401)



_TLFi_ s.v. _œil_ :


> Elle sortit lentement, regardant sa bourse avec regret, jetant un _coup d'_*oeil* satisfait sur ma psyché, puis un autre sur moi-même qui s'efforçait d'être méprisant, qui n'était rien, pas même colère: la colère est la dernière des vertus qui veulent du coeur. Janin, _Âne mort_, 1829, p.63.



_Petit Robert_ s.v. _œil_ :


> _Elle jeta un coup d'œil sur la façade_ (Green).
> _Jeter un coup d'œil sur le journal_ : le parcourir rapidement, en lire quelques lignes.



_Littré_ s.v. _coup_ :


> Coup d'œil, vue, regard. Jetez un coup d'œil sur ce tableau.



_Littré_ s.v. _œil_ :


> Je jetai un coup d'œil sur Mentor, Fénelon, _Tél. V_. […]
> Jeter un coup d'œil sur, examiner. Jetons un coup d'œil sur les événements remarquables de cette période. _Le premier coup d'œil que nous jetons ensuite sur l'exemple des autres hommes qui vivent comme nous nous rassure_, Massillon, _Avent, Épiphan._


----------



## Stella_13

Donc, on peut utiliser indifféremment « Jeter un œil sur/à », les deux sont corrects ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux prépositions sont correctes, mais elles ne sont pas toujours interchangeables. La préposition adéquate dépend généralement du sens et du contexte.

En particulier, lorsque le sens est _surveiller quelqu'un_, on emploie de préférence *sur* :

_Je dois m'absenter dix minutes. Jette un coup d'œil *sur* ta petite sœur_.​
Par ailleurs, _à_ est souvent plus vague, plus général que _sur_. Exemple :

_Jette un coup d'œil *à* la voiture._ = Regarde en direction de la voiture. / Vérifie qu'elle est toujours là, qu'on ne l'a pas volée, etc. / Regarde son état général.
_Jette un coup d'œil *sur* la voiture._ = Regarde la voiture plus en détail. / Surveille-la pour éviter qu'on nous la vole.​
P.S. À noter que la locution la plus courante est _jeter un coup d'œil sur/à_ plutôt que seulement _jeter un œil sur/à_.


----------



## Stella_13

Merci beaucoup Maître Capello


----------

